# Eclipse auf (X)Ubuntu am Raspberry Pi?



## TechGuru (23. April 2013)

Wieder Titel schon sagt, interessiert es mich, ob Eclipse auf dem Betriebssystem Linux in Form von Ubuntu oder Xubuntu auf dem Raspberry Pi läuft, welches 512 Mb Arbeitsspeicher hat.
Gibt es eine bessere Linux Version für Raspberry Pi, auf der Eclipse läuft?
Läuft Eclipse überhaupt mit 512 Mb Ram so, dass ich Android-Apps Programmieren kann?
Wie viel Speicherplatz benötige ich mit den ganzen Zusatzprogrammen, um zu programmieren?


----------



## Hatuja (23. April 2013)

Eine vielleicht dumme frage am Rande: Gibt es Eclipse und die Plugins überhaupt für ARM-CPUs?

BTW: Seit wann gib es lauffähige Versionen von Ubuntu / Xubuntu für den Raspberry? Mein letzter Stand war, dass Ubuntu nur ARMv7 unterstützt. Der Raspberry ist ja auf ARMv6-Basis.


----------



## joessli (23. April 2013)

Für das Raspberry gibt es Raspbian, dies ist ein Debian. Ubuntu läuft auf dem Pi nicht


----------



## TechGuru (23. April 2013)

Ok danke erstmal, aber läuft Eclipse jetzt auf Raspberry Pi und Raspbian?


----------



## Supeq (23. April 2013)

Nein Eclipse läuft nicht auf ARM. Darf ich fragen, warum du sowas überhaupt vor hast? Ich mein auf einer Mini-CPU entwickeln ist jetzt nicht wirklich produktiv^^


----------



## TechGuru (23. April 2013)

Das war ja die Frage ob dass geht, und falls ja, wie gut.
Also werde ich dann nach einem gebrauchten Pc Ausschau halten.


----------

